# dx coding for H. Pylori test, in the absence of symptoms



## Colliemom (Jul 24, 2009)

A patient is seen by a gastroenterologist. Because the patient is from Asia, where there is a higher prevalence of helicobacter pylori infections and gastric cancer, the physician wants to send the patient for an H. Pylori test. This patient has no symptoms, so what dx should we use when ordering the test? Would we use 041.86 - Helicobacter Pylori Infection, even though we are not sure the patient has this dx?  The physician/MA are suggesting we use this code, but I don't think it is appropriate - as this test is being done in an outpatient setting.  (And I reallize you can only code for the signs and symptoms in the absence of a definitive dx in an office/outpatient setting, unlike an inpatient setting where the guidelines are less stringent.) 

I cannot seem to find a screening dx that would fit with this scenario.  Does anyone have a suggestion?  (We also realize that this test may not be covered by the patient's insurance and will make sure he/she is aware of this before proceeding with the test.)


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 24, 2009)

I wouldn't code 041.86, but I would consider V82.89.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jul 24, 2009)

*screening*

Since H pylori is a bacteria maybe V74.8?


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 24, 2009)

That sounds even better!


----------



## Colliemom (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you!  I called the pt's ins. (BCBS) and I was told that the V74.8 was accepted for use with the H. Pylori test.

I appreciate the help from both of you!


----------

